# MakeupTalk Best of 2007 Award Winners!!!



## Aquilah (Nov 10, 2007)

*MakeupTalk Best of 2007 Award Winners*






I've tallied the votes (28 pieces of paper and 2 pens later!), and have put together the results. The top 3 picks of each category have been found! 

Now, as a disclaimer, a lot of voters weren't specific while others were. So, while one voter might have answered their best mascara was "Lancome Hypnose," another voter might've only answered, "Lancome." (Noted as "non-specific.")

Also, a lot of brands/products tied with others, and so I didn't list all of the brands which tied if more than 3-4 tied... Otherwise, I'd have been writing all day LOL! 

That all being said... Let's get the results!!!

*Liquid Foundation*



Revlon ColorStay with SoftFlex &amp; MAC Studio Fix Fluid (tied) - 7 votes each
2) L'Oreal H.I.P., MUFE Mat Velvet +, and Prescriptives Custom Blend (tied) - 3 votes each
3) Diorskin Airflash, Lancome Teint Idole Ultra, and Laura Mercier Oil-Free (tied) - 2 votes each 

*Mineral Foundation*



Bare Escentuals - 13 votes
2) Everyday Minerals - 6 votes
3) Monave Minerals - 4 votes 

*Tinted Moisturizer*



Revlon ColorStay Active, Clinique (non-specific) &amp; DuWop Revolution (tied) - 3 votes each
2) Wet 'n' Wild, Cover Girl, Neutrogena, and Laura Mercier (tied) - 2 votes
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Face (Setting) Powder*



Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil - 8 votes
2) N.Y.C (non-specific) - 5 votes
3) MAC Blot Powder - 4 votes

*Pressed Eyeshadow*



MAC - 29 votes
2) Stila &amp; Milani (tied) - 7 votes
3) NYX - 4 votes

*Loose Eyeshadow*



MAC Pigments - 30 votes
2) NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadows - 10 votes
3) MUFE (non-specific) &amp; L'Oreal H.I.P. Pigments (tied) 1 vote each

*Mineral Eyeshadow*



Bare Escentuals - 16 votes
2) Fyrinnae - 3 votes
3) Everyday Minerals - 2 votes

*Lengthening Mascara*



L'Oreal Telescopic - 5 votes
2) L'Oreal H.I.P. High Drama - 4 votes
3) Maybelline Lash Stylist &amp; Dior DiorShow (tied) - 3 votes
*
Volumizing Mascara*



Dior DiorShow - 6 votes
2) Lâ€™Oreal Voluminous - 5 votes
3) Lâ€™Oreal H.I.P. High Drama - 3 votes

*Blush*



MAC - 12 votes
2) NARS - 8 votes (Orgasm was the most popular color)
3) Milani - 4 votes (Luminous was the most popular color)

*Bronzer*



MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF) - 7 votes
2) Tarte (Park Avenue Princess) - 5 votes
3) NARS (Laguna) &amp; Physicians Formula (tied) - 3 votes each

*Luminizer / Highlighter*



MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF) - 15 votes
2) Benefit High Beam - 6 votes
3) Revlon Skinlights - 4 votes

*Multi-Purpose Item*



MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF) - 14 votes
2) NARS Multiples - 3 votes
3) Tarte Cheek/Lip Stain &amp; Benefit Rush Hour (tied) - 2 votes each

*Lipstick*



MAC - 33 votes
2) Revlon - 3 votes
3) NARS - 2 votes

*Lip Stain*



Benefit Benetint - 11 votes
2) Urban Decay Ink Lip Stain &amp; Revlon (tied) - 2 votes
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Lipgloss*



MAC Lipglass - 27 votes
2) Victoria's Secret (non-specific) - 4 votes
3) L'Oreal Color Juice &amp; NYC Liquid Lip Shine (tied) - 2 votes each

*Lip Balm*



Burtâ€™s Bees - 7 votes
2) Rosebud Salve &amp; MAC (non-specific) - 6 votes each
3) Carmex - 4 votes

*Brow Product*



Benefit Brow Zings - 12 votes
2) NYC Browser Set - 6 votes
3) MAC Brow Finished &amp; Clear Mascara Gel (tied) - 4 votes each

*Gel / Cream Eyeliner*



MAC Fluidlines - 27 votes
2) L'Oreal H.I.P. Color Truth Cream - 5 votes
3) Stila Smudgepots &amp; Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Gel Liners (tied) - 3 votes each

*Pencil Eyeliner*



MAC Powerpoint - 5 votes
2) Revlon ColorStay - 4 votes
3) Rimmel Soft Kohl Kajal, MAC Kohl Powers, Bourjois Khols &amp; UD 24/7 Glide-On (tied) - 3 votes each

*Liquid Eyeliner*



MAC Liquidlast - 6 votes
2) Revlon Colorstay, Prestige &amp; Wet 'n' Wild (tied) - 3 votes each
3) Maybelline - 2 votes

*Concealer*



MAC Studio Finish - 6 votes
2) Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge - 4 votes
3) L'Oreal True Match &amp; Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer (tied) - 3 votes each

*Foundation Primer*



Smashbox Photo Finish - 18 votes
2) Monistat Soothing Care Anti-Chafing Gel - 6 votes
3) Laura Geller Spackle Under Makeup Primer - 4 votes

*Eyelash Primer*



Maybelline Intense XXL - 5 votes
2) MAC Prep+Prime Lash &amp; Clinique Lash Building Primer (tied) - 4 votes each
3) Shiseido The Makeup Mascara Base - 3 votes

*Eyeshadow Primer*



Urban Decay Potion Primer - 31 votes
2) MAC Paints - 8 votes
3) Lâ€™Oreal De-Crease - 3 votes

*Facial Cleanser*



Cetaphil - 5 votes
2) Oil Cleansing Method - 4 votes
3) Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst - 3 votes

*Facial Moisturizer*



Cetaphil &amp; Oil of Olay Total Effects (tied) - 6 votes each
2) Clinique Dramatically Different - 4 votes
3) Oil of Olay Complete &amp; Dermalogica (tied) - 2 votes each

*Face Mask*



Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask - 13 votes
2) Clay mask (non-specific) - 2 votes
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Facial Scrub / At-Home Dermabrasion*



St. Ives Apricot Scrub - 7 votes
2) Neutrogena (non-specific) &amp; Mary Kay TimeWise Microdermabrasion (tied) - 3 votes each
3) Washcloth, MAC Microfiner Refinisher, L'Oreal Refinisher &amp; Philosophy Micro Delivery Peel (tied) - 2 votes each

*Acne Treatment*



Clean &amp; Clear &amp; Clearasil (tied) - 6 votes each
2) Neutrogena (non-specific) - 5 votes
3) Tea Tree OIl - 3 votes

*Sunscreen / SPF*



Aveeno (non-specific) - 4 votes
2) Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch &amp; La Roche Posay (tied) - 3 votes each
3) Avene - 2 votes

*Nail Polish Brand*



OPI - 15 votes
2) Essie - 3 votes
3) N.Y.C., China Glaze, MAC &amp; Orly (tied) - 2 votes each

*Top Coat / Base Coat*



Sally Hansen - 8 votes
2) OPI - 7 votes
3) Seche-Vite - 4 votes

*Nail Treatment*



OPI - 6 votes
2) Sally Hansen (non-specific) - 3 votes
3) Soleil, Nailtiques &amp; Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream (tied) - 2 votes each

*Body** Wash*



Dove (all formulas included) - 9 votes
2) Philosophy (all formulas included) - 5 votes
3) Oil of Olay, Bath and Body Works &amp; The Body Shop (all formulas included - tied) - 4 votes each

*Body Scrub*



The Body Shop - 7 votes
2) Loofah - 5 votes
3) Victoria's Secret (non-specific), Homemade scrub &amp; St. Ives (tied) - 3 votes each

*Body Lotion*



Bath &amp; Body Works - 6 votes
2) Oil of Olay Quench - 5 votes
3) Victoriaâ€™s Secret &amp; Aveeno (both were non specific) - 3 votes each

*Body Spray*



Victoriaâ€™s Secret (non-specific scent) - 15 votes
2) Bath &amp; Body Works - 8 votes
3) The Body Shop (non-specific scent) - 2 votes

*Perfume*



Perfume oils, Philosophy Amazing Grace &amp; Philosophy Falling In Love (tied) - 3 votes each
2) DKNY Be Delicious, Thierry Mugler Angel, Escada Magnetism, Victoria's Secret (non-specific) &amp; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (tied) - 2 votes each
3) Various scents all received 1 vote each

*Self-Tanner*



Jergens Natural Glow &amp; L'Oreal Sublime - 4 votes each
2) Mark Instant Vacation, Banana Boat &amp; Nivea (tied) - 2 votes each
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Shampoo*



Pantene Pro V, Matrix Sleek Look &amp; Matrix/Biolage (tied) - 3 votes each
2) John Frieda Brilliant Brunettes, Garnier Fructis &amp; L'Oreal Elvive (tied) - 2 votes each
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Conditioner*



Pantene Pro V &amp; Matrix/Biolage (tied) - 5 votes each
2) Matrix Sleek Look - 3 votes
3) John Frieda Brilliant Brunettes &amp; L'Oreal Elvive (tied) - 2 votes each

*Straightening Balm*



Kiehl's &amp; Paul Mitchel Straight Works (tied) - 2 votes each
2) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Volumizer*



Sebastian Body Double, Aussie (non-specific), Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening Spray &amp; Big Sexy Hair (tied) - 3 votes each
2) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Hair Color*



Lâ€™Oreal (non-specific) - 7 votes
2) Clairol - 4 votes
3) Salon color - 3 votes

*Heat Protectant*



CHI 44 Iron Guard - 5 votes
2) Matrix Sleek Look, Tresemme, Alberto V05 &amp; Paul Mitchell Super Skinny (tied) - 2 votes each
3) Various brands all received 1 vote each

*Flat Iron*



CHI - 11 votes
2) Hot Tools - 2 votes
3) Various brands received 1 vote each


----------



## KellyB (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome job Aquilah. Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 10, 2007)

_Thanks!



_


----------



## luxotika (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah! I bet that took forever to type!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks! Wow that is long!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Aquilah! I bet that took forever to type! I cheated, and copied &amp; pasted last year's results and made the necessary changes LOL! But, it took about a good 8 hours to tally the votes


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks!. (Wow @ 8 hours!!)


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2007)

Good job Aquilah


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 11, 2007)

Great job Aquilah! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy cow!! 8 hours?! Thanks sooo much for this list! As a newbie this will surely help me out a lot! You rock!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats a lot of hard work! Thank you!


----------



## Bee Luscious (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW! 8 Hours. That's what I call devoted. My eyes would pop out after only an hour or so!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah! Interesting results! Not alot of dominating products except UDPP and CHI it seems.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Leony (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL you didn't leave me some.

Thank you for doing this Aquilah! I just put the announcements up!

Graphic coming up later.


----------



## colormeup (Nov 12, 2007)

Impressive list.


----------



## Andi (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn, 28 sheets of paper, Aquilah? Thanks for doing this!





Hmmm, I just bought MUFE Mat Velvet Foundation, but I want Revlon Colorstay now. Damnit I need to stop to add more foundation lemmings to my list lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 12, 2007)

yay! I have some of those products at home!

awesome job aquila.. thanks for going to all that effort, I'm sure all the muters appreciate it


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for your hard work!!!


----------



## angellove (Nov 12, 2007)

wow!!! thanks so much for your time!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks!! thats a lot of data complied.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 12, 2007)

That is amazing!! Thank you!


----------



## JennyMcL (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for tabulating this. Before I knew such awards existed, I mentioned that I thought it'd be a great idea. I can definitely use this info as I try to expand my stash.


----------



## Manda (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for that Aquilah, you are just too good!


----------



## perlanga (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow great job on putting that together.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank You!! Tedious, but Good work!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your effort in making this list. It as created some lemmings for sure.


----------



## Thais (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Aquee for puttting together this awesome list!


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks! Now I know what I need to go buy!


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 13, 2007)

Very helpful! Thanks


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you for all that time it took!


----------



## monniej (Nov 13, 2007)

wow! amazing aquilah! you did a fantastic job! thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## fawp (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, Aquilah! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

wow!! &lt;3 great job! &lt;3 id go cross eyed from that


----------



## ivette (Nov 13, 2007)

aquilah


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanx for taking to the time do this, I'm glad to see a few things I voted made the list!


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 14, 2007)

Awsome job!!! I think more people should've voted. Thanks Aquilah for taking time out of your busy day to put this list together!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awsome job!!! I think more people should've voted. Thanks Aquilah for taking time out of your busy day to put this list together!!!



Yeah, I wish more people had voted. Participation was WAY down compared to last year! Like year MAC had 44 votes for e/s as opposed to the 29 this year (vote counts went down across the board). I could tell there was a dramatic difference since last year the threads had like 4 pages, and this year it was only 2 max.


----------



## monniej (Nov 15, 2007)

many of my products actually scored pretty well in the challenge.

i scored in 10 of the categories, and 6 in the #1 spot! i don't think i realized how many of us are using the same products! it's amazing that we all seem to gravitate to the same things! cool!


----------



## chocobon (Nov 15, 2007)

Great job Aquilah!!! Thnx alot!!


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for that!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 16, 2007)

aww...seeing this list makes me want to go to the mac store now


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah! Nice to see the products I like on there. Very helpful


----------



## ozi (Nov 26, 2007)

wow great list! Thanks for making this list Aquilah! It's a hard work.


----------



## jewelrydesigner (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! This is awesome. I just joined this forum and your compilation confirms what a good idea it was to become part of this great group.





(If I'd been a member when the poll was being done, I'd have added some of my own faves. But there's always next year!)

Thanks for doing this for all of us!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I wish more people had voted. Participation was WAY down compared to last year! Like year MAC had 44 votes for e/s as opposed to the 29 this year (vote counts went down across the board). I could tell there was a dramatic difference since last year the threads had like 4 pages, and this year it was only 2 max.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 27, 2007)

That seems like it was hard work! Thank you


----------



## sandra725 (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow! That's a very long and tidy list! Good job!!


----------



## lollipop (Dec 17, 2007)

Thx for the list Aquilah, very good!!!


----------



## karaanne (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for doing this list, it will so help when I go to do my makeup shopping!!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Lindo (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks SO much for this list, that's great


----------



## sheilarose (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cheated, and copied &amp; pasted last year's results and made the necessary changes LOL! But, it took about a good 8 hours to tally the votes



Thanks so much. I look forward to all the info. One thing tho, didn't anyone mention OUT THE DOOR topcoat as being the best of the best.Thanks again,

Sheila Rose


----------



## sheilarose (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I wish more people had voted. Participation was WAY down compared to last year! Like year MAC had 44 votes for e/s as opposed to the 29 this year (vote counts went down across the board). I could tell there was a dramatic difference since last year the threads had like 4 pages, and this year it was only 2 max. Wow!!! You are a very dedicated person. Lots of good choices. Thank you for all your time. You are the best!!
Sheila Rose


----------



## creoula (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks! There's a few items that I'm adding to my shopping list


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 16, 2008)

That list looks great, thanksk for the hard work!


----------

